# $300 Build / bang for the buck



## AnomalouS (Apr 3, 2012)

I know some like to piece things together and help others out. 

Here is the deal.
-PC for my father on fathers day (surfs, some photo editing).
-$300 budget (already have win7, monitor, k&m)
-needing the following: case, psu, cpu, ram, mobo (on board video ok / low cost gpu maybe), optical drive, HDD 500GB or 1TB
-Intel or AMD


What can you come up with.  Parcel to the EGG and will consider TD. 

Thanks


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2012)

Board, CPU, Ram   $170    This has the graphics he will appreciate and upgrade easily later 

AMD A4-3400 Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 65W Dual-Core ...    $70
ASRock A75 PRO4-M FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SAT...   $80
Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...  $17


Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 ...  $85
Rosewill R363-M-BK Black Ultra High Gloss Finished...    $50   Case and PSU


Total  $302
$10 more is the sweet spot  3500   AMD A6-3500 Llano 2.1GHz (2.4GHz Max Turbo) Socket...
Crap now I want one


Or you could go this route:   Foxconn SFF R50-A1 AMD E-350 APU (1.6GHz, Dual-Cor...


----------



## happita (Apr 3, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Board, CPU, Ram   $170    This has the graphics he will appreciate and upgrade easily later
> 
> AMD A4-3400 Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 65W Dual-Core ...    $70
> ASRock A75 PRO4-M FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SAT...   $80
> ...




^
+1...can't really get any better than what he recommends. A 3500 APU would be a MUCH better solution for you. Only $10 more like someone else said.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

How much photo editing are you looking at? Maybe upping up to an A8? Will just say this ... If you got the budget its better to overkill.


----------



## Breathless (Apr 3, 2012)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


Core i3-2120/H61/4GB/500GB SuperCombo LE


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2012)

Breathless said:


> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> 
> Core i3-2120/H61/4GB/500GB SuperCombo LE



That's the kind of thing I was going to suggest.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 3, 2012)

it's alittle over your budget, but what about a cheap laptop? 

http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/laptop-model.jsp?family=Satellite&model=C650

Or a refurbished laptop for $250? I actually have this model laptop(bought new from radioshack for $350). I'm pretty happy with it for what I use it for(college assignments).

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12818042&CAWELAID=1273368634


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw that shell Shocker. That is a good deal


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 3, 2012)

kinda leaning toward upping the budget to $400 and picking up this barebones kit.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1241992&CatId=333


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> kinda leaning toward upping the budget to $400 and picking up this barebones kit.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1241992&CatId=333



AMD has a better bang for the buck since the onboard graphics on a Llano chip are that much more powerful than Intel's onboard. Also CPU speed isn't a huge factor to Llano appears to be screaming "pick me!" Don't go cheap on stuff that you don't need to go cheap on, but keep in mind what this machine is going to be used for and your budget (why would you get him a 2500k, is he going to be over-clocking?)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> kinda leaning toward upping the budget to $400 and picking up this barebones kit.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1241992&CatId=333



That's not as good a deal as it looks.  You get a 2500K which is great, but a H61 mobo that doesn't allow you to overclock it.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 3, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> (why would you get him a 2500k, is he going to be over-clocking?)



He would not be, but it if it can be it will be.  I guess I am leaning toward the 2500k over a 2400 because it was $10 more.  As for AMD, I prefer Intel as well as a quad core or dual. 

I do not know anything about on board video so maybe I need to be educated. 
Is AMD supreme vs Intel when it comes to onboard video? Maybe I need to look at an entry level video card to add.



BarbaricSoul said:


> it's alittle over your budget, but what about a cheap laptop?



Thanks, but not interested in a laptop at all. 



PopcornMachine said:


> That's not as good a deal as it looks.  You get a 2500K which is great, but a H61 mobo that doesn't allow you to overclock it.



OC Genie II: Auto OC to boost performance in 1 sec (sure it is auto maybe, but sufficient.
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H61M-P23--B3-.html


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 3, 2012)

How about something like this?

Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower ...
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 ...
ASUS F1A75-M PRO FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA...
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...
AMD A6-3500 Llano 2.1GHz (2.4GHz Max Turbo) Socket...
SeaSonic SS-300ET Bronze 300W ATX12V V2.3   80 PLU...

This is right over 400 if you're considering 400. You can shift things around to make it work.



AnomalouS said:


> I do not know anything about on board video so maybe I need to be educated.
> Is AMD supreme vs Intel when it comes to onboard video?


You could put it that way, AMD has put more resources into their APUs as a budget solution.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-a6-3500-apu-review/10


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

I do have a Cooler Master RS750 psu laying around, so that will save some $. 

Just put this together on the EGG. 
-GIGABYTE GZ-KF03B Black SGCC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $19.99
-ASRock H61ICAFE LGA 1155 Intel H61 $64.99
-Intel Core i5-2320 Sandy Bridge 3.0GHz $189.99
-ASUS 24X DVD Burner $19.99
-Patriot Gamer 2 Series 8GB $40.99
-CoolerMaster RS750 $free
-SataIII HDD... still looking. 

Total $336


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

I would consider a fast dual core Sandy Bridge, I have learned that most people will appreciate 2 core + SSD more than 4 core no SSD. 10 sec boot time is a lot more noticeable than extra 2 seconds in pic processing (unless he processes thousands of them, in which case get the 4 cores instead).


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

you know building a PC for myself is so much easier... lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

A I3-2100/H61/2x4GB DDR3 is nice!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> you know building a PC for myself is so much easier... lol



You know what you want and what you don't lol. Right now we are just feeling in the dark about the needs and wants of your dad.



brandonwh64 said:


> A I3-2100/H61/2x4GB DDR3 is nice!



This. You can drop the ram to 2x2GB, but rams are dirt cheap anyways, might as well get 2x4GB. I am a big fan of adding an SSD lol.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I am a big fan of adding an SSD lol.


I'm willing to toss in a Crucial C300 I already have, replaced by my M4. 
Still looking at a 500GB SataIII HDD.

Dual vs Quad is my main hangup now.  I had myself talked into a quad and did not want to step "down" to a dual core.

This pc will most likely be around for the next 4 years or so, barring any major issues or need changes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I'm willing to toss in a Crucial C300 I already have, replaced by my M4.
> Still looking at a 500GB SataIII HDD.
> 
> Dual vs Quad is my main hangup now.  I had myself talked into a quad and did not want to step "down" to a dual core.
> ...



Add the 500GB, that one you will need in the next 4 years. You will have 4 threads anyway, so no need to worry too much. Other than the most intensive applications, most stuff will run 2+2 as though it has got 4 real threads


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an i5-2550k, Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, and a Radeon 4650 that I am looking to part with for $270 shipped if you're interested. The CPU/Mobo is less than 2 months old, so it still has almost three years of warranty. The 4650 is older, but has just been my spare GPU and has seen little use. I am just looking to downgrade to using my laptop for now, since I rarely have time to play games.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is a dual core build. 

Just put this together on the EGG. 
-GIGABYTE GZ-KF03B Black SGCC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $19.99
-ASRock H61ICAFE LGA 1155 Intel H61 $64.99
-Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz $127.99
-ASUS 24X DVD Burner $19.99
-G.SKILL Value Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) $37.99
-Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX $84.99
-CoolerMaster RS750 $free - have
-Crucial C300 64GB $free - have

Total $356

AMD build coming.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> AMD has a better bang for the buck since the onboard graphics on a Llano chip are that much more powerful than Intel's onboard. Also CPU speed isn't a huge factor to Llano appears to be screaming "pick me!" Don't go cheap on stuff that you don't need to go cheap on, but keep in mind what this machine is going to be used for and your budget (why would you get him a 2500k, is he going to be over-clocking?)



But Memory is a huge factor for Llano.  You need at least DDR3-1866 to get the CPU\GPU to run optimally.  I was thinking something like;

BioStar H61MGC
Intel Pentium G840
Mushkin Enhanced Essentials 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1333
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Corsair CX430
Gigabyte Case
HIS HD5570

That comes to $365 pre-rebates, $335 after.  That's basically barebones.  A Llano based system would look like this;

AMD A6-3500
ASRock A55M-HVS
G.Skill RipJaw X 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1866
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Corsair CX430
Gigabyte Case

Total price is $324 before MIR, $304 after.  I assure you though, the Intel setup would dominate the Llano in terms of performance.  Even just bumping the budget to $400 would allow a better discrete GPU on the Intel setup which would make a huge difference.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163555


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> He would not be, but it if it can be it will be.  I guess I am leaning toward the 2500k over a 2400 because it was $10 more.  As for AMD, I prefer Intel as well as a quad core or dual.
> 
> I do not know anything about on board video so maybe I need to be educated.
> Is AMD supreme vs Intel when it comes to onboard video? Maybe I need to look at an entry level video card to add.
> [/url]


Onboard video-wise, AMD is considerably faster.  Despite having lower CPU performance than that 2c/4t, because the graphics on the A8 (which is ~25% faster GPU wise than the A6 I'm about to suggest here( are just at or just over twice as fast as intel HD 3000 graphics, it is 70% faster in gaming.  Which means it should be capable for what you're looking at. 
Here are a couple of options:
$358: OC'able
Case: LOGISYS Computer CS2008XBK Black ABS + Mesh bezel,...
Motherboard: ASRock A55M-HVS FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) HDMI Micro...
APU: AMD A6-3670K Unlocked Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 100W...
RAM: Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 ...
ODD: ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X...

~$302
Case:  Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Comp...
Motherboard: ASRock A55M-HVS FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) HDMI Micro...
APU: AMD A4-3400 Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 65W Dual-Core ... (the A4 is still going to have ~50% faster graphics than the i3.)
RAM: Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 ...
ODD: ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X...

Figured I'd throw in my input.



xenocide said:


> But Memory is a huge factor for Llano.  You need at least DDR3-1866 to get the CPU\GPU to run optimally.  I was thinking something like;


By what I've read, DDR3-1600 is the best price / performance point for Llano.  But yeah Llano loves fast RAM.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Down to these two.

AMD BUILD
-GIGABYTE GZ-KF03B Black SGCC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $19.99
-GIGABYTE GA-A75M-D2H FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD $79.99
-AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX $129.99 
-G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $46.99
-Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" $84.99
-Cooler Master RS750
-Crucial C300
Total.   $362

Intel Build.
-GIGABYTE GZ-KF03B Black SGCC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $19.99
-ASRock H61ICAFE LGA 1155 Intel H61 $64.99
-Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz $127.99
-ASUS 24X DVD Burner $19.99
-G.SKILL Value Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) $37.99
-Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX $84.99
-CoolerMaster RS750 $free - have
-Crucial C300 64GB $free - have
Total $356


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

Also you could check out the for sale ads and maybe pick the parts to build a really good system. I just built a x6 system running crossfire cards for not much more then that.


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely go with the AMD budget build.

The reason is simple, their APU's are killer compared to Intels HD2000. Plus if somewhere along the line you have ~$60-80 to spend on the PC, you can do Hybrid CF with a HD6670 or 6570 and gain even better graphics performance out of a budget PC if your father finds that the graphics for Photoshop becomes a little laggy.

Also, JrRacingFan posted a link to a FS thread in TPU for some really cheap Mushkin 2x4GB 1866 DDR3. Id give a good look at probably opting for the better memory speed over the 1600 kit as it will allow for the full potential of the board since it runs naturally @ 1866Mhz.

Good luck getting this all done for fathers day  Such a awesome gift!


----------



## xenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Since I didn't see you had more budget space due to having a PSU available, I restructured my Intel recommendation:

Intel Pentium G840
BioStar H61MGC
Mushkin Essentials 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1333
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB HDD
LG 24x DVD Burner
Gigabyte Mid-Tower
Sapphire HD6670
Total Price:  $347.93

I think this is the most well balanced "bang for your buck" system you could make.  You have substantially more power coming from an HD6670 than you do from the A8's 6550D (roughly on par for an HD6450 depending on game and RAM speed, at best it's nearly an HD5570).  Looking at the HD6670 Review we see that the cards that the 6550D is equivelant to, are about half as powerful as the HD6670.  The 6670 also overclocks nicely and can provide roughly a 20% gain in performance according to W1z's testing.

The G840, while only being a Dual-Core, is more than capable when it comes to games and every day computing.  I also like that you have a viable upgrade path with this if you choose to add some new stuff, you could spring later on for a better motherboard for access to better RAM speeds, or pick up a second hand i3 or i5 if you decide the lower end Pentium is not cutting it.  With the FM1 platform nearing EOL, you're not likely to see many upgrades--if any--come down the pipeline.


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 4, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Since I didn't see you had more budget space due to having a PSU available, I restructured my Intel recommendation:
> 
> Intel Pentium G840
> BioStar H61MGC
> ...



The same can be said for the G840 CPU on the H61 platform, as now the new Ivy Bridge platform is being released by Intel. Plus if your really worried about EOL, I'd just stick it out for Trinity, as it will smoke both the Intel and AMD builds (but I understand this is for fathers day, so not possible). 

The problem I have with the Intel low end hardware is that they lack the same APU technology that AMD has. The G840 would be like comparing the CPU to the A4 or A6 which are substantially cheaper CPU's from the AMD side of things and with that saved money you could just ADD in the HD6670 anyway.

Sorry if I seem angry in this post, but really I'm not. I'm not a AMD fanboy either. When it comes to gaming/high end computers I believe Intel has the top spot, but what I shall not deny (and what I believe other people forget) is that AMD really have the premium product when it comes to cheap bang for buck PC's with decent graphical power using there APU's, compared to same price/performance point Intel builds. 

Just need to give AMD a little more love


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a Intel fan. I believe you get what you pay for. But there is no denying the Fusion APU. For the money its one of the quickest little desktop in that price range. And you can add a 6670 and X fire it with the APU later if he want more gaming power


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I'm a Intel fan. I believe you get what you pay for. But there is no denying the Fusion APU. For the money its one of the quickest little desktop in that price range. And you can add a 6670 and X fire it with the APU later if he want more gaming power



Gaming power for dad 

Thread for thread, there is no denying the fact that the Sandy Bridge cores smokes all competition. However, the problem lies in the fact that OP's dad is more likely to use single threaded applications than multithreaded ones, which is why I favour faster cores over better graphics. A graphics card can be added in the future if onboard is not powerful enough, whereas you will need a radical overhaul of the APU build if you find yourself lack of cpu power. 

I like AMD's APU and will not hesitate to recommend them to budget gamers, but right now we are building for an old man whose most demanding video task is probably watching HD porn.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> The same can be said for the G840 CPU on the H61 platform, as now the new Ivy Bridge platform is being released by Intel. Plus if your really worried about EOL, I'd just stick it out for Trinity, as it will smoke both the Intel and AMD builds (but I understand this is for fathers day, so not possible).



Not entirely true.  You will have upgrade paths for at least another 1-2 years.  With buying into FM1, if you get an A8, you're at the top.  Going for the Intel you can either get a better motherboard further down the line, or a much, much better CPU if you decide you need it.  With FM1 since it's being replaced by FM2 for Trinity, you have nothing.



Huddo93 said:


> The problem I have with the Intel low end hardware is that they lack the same APU technology that AMD has. The G840 would be like comparing the CPU to the A4 or A6 which are substantially cheaper CPU's from the AMD side of things and with that saved money you could just ADD in the HD6670 anyway.



Performance is not an issue, the guy asked for the best bang for the buck, and everything indicates that the G840 is much better performance per cost than the Llano CPU's.  Tomshardware did a huge "Sub-$200 Gaming CPU" review, and it indicated that for gaming, the G860 (200Mhz faster version of the G840) was as good as the i3-2100, which displaced most of the AMD offerings, including the A4 and A8 they tested.

I highly suggest reading through the whole Tomshardware assessment, it definitely reveals that Llano--while being good--may not be as amazing as some people think.  The A6's cost about as much as the Pentium, FM1 mobos are about on par for H61, sometimes a little pricier, and the 1155 Platform has much greater upgrade options.  It just doesn't seem like getting one is worth it if you can afford a decent discrete GPU and CPU setup.  If you were trying to build a $200 or $250 PC, Llano would be unbeatable.



Fourstaff said:


> However, the problem lies in the fact that OP's dad is more likely to use single threaded applications than multithreaded ones, which is why I favour faster cores over better graphics. A graphics card can be added in the future if onboard is not powerful enough, whereas you will need a radical overhaul of the APU build if you find yourself lack of cpu power.



EXACTLY my point.  Getting a much more powerful dual-core would be a huge advantage for someone like him.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)

If its for HD porn then hes going to need that APU  

AMD A6-3650 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core...
EMCYTZT1403 ...........  $99 with code


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> If its for HD porn then hes going to need that APU
> 
> AMD A6-3650 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core...
> EMCYTZT1403 ...........  $99 with code



HD2000 can easily play 1080p no problem. 

I raise you Pentium G840: $85 and doesn't need code, higher clock, more powerful clock for clock, core for core except when it comes to heavy multithreaded applications which I don't think dad is going to use.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I raise you Pentium G840: $85 and doesn't need code, higher clock, more powerful clock for clock, core for core except when it comes to heavy multithreaded applications which I don't think dad is going to use.



Even in heavily multithreaded apps I think the G840 would be close enough.  Check out Tom's Metro 2033 benchmark, a game that basically scales linearly with core count (at least for AMD CPU's) and you see the G860 is as good as the A8-3870k, despite having half as many actual cores.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is what I decided on after getting everyone's help.  I am going to see how the Intel graphics are, they will either be fine or I can pick up a gfx card as needed.

Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower  $29.99
Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz $127.99
ASRock H61M/U3S3 LGA 1155 $69.99
Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s $109.99 - $20 instant = $89.99
LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R $16.99
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $49.99* no cost -already have* have
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-750 $119.99* no cost -already have*
Crucial RealSSD C300 $134.99* no cost -already have*
Win7 64b * no cost -already have*

Total $340.90 shipped.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> The same can be said for the G840 CPU on the H61 platform, as now the new Ivy Bridge platform is being released by Intel. Plus if your really worried about EOL, I'd just stick it out for Trinity, as it will smoke both the Intel and AMD builds (but I understand this is for fathers day, so not possible).
> 
> The problem I have with the Intel low end hardware is that they lack the same APU technology that AMD has. The G840 would be like comparing the CPU to the A4 or A6 which are substantially cheaper CPU's from the AMD side of things and with that saved money you could just ADD in the HD6670 anyway.
> 
> ...



The G840 still beats the A6 in gaming as a CPU and when you throw in the 6670, it makes it faster than the APU.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/405?vs=403


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The G840 still beats the A6 in gaming as a CPU and when you throw in the 6670, it makes it faster than the APU.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/405?vs=403



Again as I pointed out over in the sister thread I just replied to, it's going to be more of a matter if there will be casual gaming involved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Again as I pointed out over in the sister thread I just replied to, it's going to be more of a matter if there will be casual gaming involved.



But again, the G840 is a better chip due to the fact that it beats the A6 in almost every CPU test other than gaming


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

I just submitted my order. No more debating. 
Intel wins.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I just submitted my order. No more debating.
> Intel wins.



LOL yes I know..... 


BTW he will be happy!


----------



## Munki (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I just submitted my order. No more debating.
> Intel wins.



Glad you got things sorted out to your likeling. However, you can't start a thread with a bunch of geeks and expect it to just stop. Geeks live for debating


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Munki said:


> Glad you got things sorted out to your likeling. However, you can't start a thread with a bunch of geeks and expect it to just stop. Geeks live for debating



The debate can continue! 

I went with the Intel build as I myself have Intel and when I upgrade he will get ever better "hand me downs"...


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Gaming power for dad
> ...but right now we are building for an old man whose most demanding video task is probably watching HD porn.



The man speaketh the truth LOL!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

I find the lack of SSD ... disturbing. Add one and make your old man happy


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I find the lack of SSD ... disturbing. Add one and make your old man happy



Bottom line of components. C300 SSD


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Bottom line of components. C300 SSD



Too late.  He already strangled you from across the room with his Jedi powers.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But again, the G840 is a better chip due to the fact that it beats the A6 in almost every CPU test other than gaming



Thats like saying my car is better then yours. (other than driving)


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Thats like saying my car is better then yours. (other than driving)



No, that's like saying my car is better than yours except for the lack of passenger seats which I don't need anyway when I am driving.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> No, that's like saying my car is better than yours except for the lack of passenger seats which I don't need anyway when I am driving.



But if you ever needed to take a hot girl for a ride, your SOL!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But if you ever needed to take a hot girl for a ride, your SOL!



Its a trade off I have to take to get my car to go faster, and I can always add seats when I get some money to upgrade the car, its not like there will not be any seats forever


----------

